# Does anybody remember this?



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone remembers this and if I'm nuts for trying to save the front? Well, maybe don't answer that 2nd question. 
When we first moved into our house in 1986 this bathroom vanity was what was here. A few years later we built a bathroom in the basement and put the old fixtures downstairs. Well, we've redone our bathroom upstairs again since then with tile and everything. We retiled our shower in the basement about 5 years ago, but the toilet hasnt been working right for a long time. So we bought a new toilet and I told my husband since we have to pull that up let's replace the floor too, with ceramic that matches the shower. So we are. 
He pulled out the sink and said this is trash, might as well go buy a new one. 
It's small as you can see, it's 19". It came from Sears and was made in 1978. It was white and I added the gray color to give it whatever kind of look I was going for at the time and I remember hating it. But I kind of like it now. The front is some kind of plastic and there is nothing wrong with it. Ok, some might say it's ugly, but remember I kind of like that old rustic look. And not only that but I have the toilet topper to match. If I replace the sink I have to replace everything. I was trying to go with cheap here. It's a small bathroom in the basement, very small. Spent more on the tile then I thought I would. I've looked at what they have at Lowes and home Depot for that size and it's junk. For about $20.00 or alittle more I can replace the cabinet with real wood and still use the same front. I can't believe how they had it attached. It was pretty neat actually and I can reuse the pieces to put it back on a wooden cabinet.
I put a sticky note on the cabinet last night saying do not throw me away. I want to keep it for exact measurements. He looked at me and rolled his eyes. I know we have enough going on in this house for me to start another project but I have a 3 day weekend and I think I can do it.
I'm not sure why I'm even posting this because nobody is going to change my mind. I still like the cabinet front as old and outdated as it is. But it works in my little bathroom. I think I'm going to keep it. I was more courious to see if anyone remembers this from the 70's.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Well I'm glad you got that all straitened out )


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm still editing. My picture didn't attach yet.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Sounds like you have a plan. weekend starts NOW! Go!!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

waiting for the photo!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry Julie. I finally figured it out.


----------



## Wiltjason (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds like a fun project to me !!!


----------



## followyourheart (Feb 3, 2010)

Live with things you like! Keep it!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

if this helps get over the flu
and it fits the bathroom

don't forget chicken soup

and have a good weekend 
working on it


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Julie, that's sweet. So your saying I should kick my husband out? Just kidding.
David, I'm sick of chicken soup and crackers. Had tacos tonight. I don't feel bad, just sound horrible.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

well 
it hasn't affected your writing yet
so you must be getting better

tacos is good


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

If I mispelled something that would be the rum I'm taking with the tamiflu. It soothes the cough.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Maybe it's misspelled?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

no
rum is spelled correctly

ya done good

have one on me


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

JMHO , Janice…
I think less than a gallon of gasoline and a match or two would solve your resurrection issues : ) 
JK….I'd like to say that I've seen uglier cabinets , but it might just be the picture quality.
Have fun whatever you decide to do !


----------



## rossboyle52 (Dec 31, 2012)

Had one of those cabinets in the master bathroom (small bathroom) when we first moved into our house 20 years ago. I gave it to a friend when we remodeled the bathroom. He used it at his hunting camp in northern NH. As far as I know he still has it.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure glad the flu ain't catching through the interweb !


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

That's what I wanted to hear! Just if you remember it. And Dusty my husband pretty much said the same thing. but tonight he's ok with my idea. By the way the carpet is probably not helping the picture either. That's at least 25 years old too. It's time to move. Another reason why I don't want to spend much money on this basement bathroom.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Janice

I find your little cabinet has a lot of character. I personally think it's worth saving. Go for it!.


----------



## HarleySoftailDeuce (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi again Janice,
I have quite a lot of Italian Porcelain tiles left over from my home remodel. I would be happy to offer it to you if you want it. I could take a stab and try to attach a pic to see if you're interested. You sure are a "worker Bee" !!
Can you give me any help on attaching or embedding photos here?

Paul


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Paul, I had the hardest time tryitng to figure out how to post a picture here too. I dont use photo bucket or any of that and somewhere up above all that I think I finally found something to get photos from my computer, but I would have to start all over to figure it out now.


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

Sure as I sent that your pictures popped up. Dang, nice floor!


----------



## janice (Jan 8, 2009)

@ Huff, why isnt there a like button on here? i like your comment.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL : ) Have a great weekend , Janice.


----------

